# Weight shock!! Look 566



## Cooper1960

So I've been bike shopping for the last couple months and fell in love with the Look 566 but was shocked at the weight, 19.1 lbs! A $3000 bike shouldn't be that heavy should it? This is a 2009 Orgin that the dealer still has on the floor, Ultegra, Fulcrum wheels(very loud cassette!) a pretty typical build but way heavier than I expected. I had the bike leaning against the counter and my card was in my hand but walked away to think about it. I love the way the bike looks, I like the way it road, and I really like the fact that I wont see ten or twenty of them at every ride but......I just can't get past the weight. And yes I know I can make it lighter but at $3000 I shouldn't have to! I should point out the dealer offerted it to me for $2700 but I still couldn't do it, BUT I WANTED TO!! I'm currently riding an old Trek 5200 that's sub 17lbs. but I'm looking for a little more of a comfort bike and besides I just want something new.

Can someone talk me into buying it??? Please! I'm tired of shopping and I think the local dealers are getting sick of me!

Don


----------



## Mapei

If the wheels are Fulcrum 7's, those things weigh a ton. Good rolling wheels, though.


----------



## Weav

yeah, those Fulcrum 7's are closing in on 2000 grams, Mapei is right, they do roll well. I switched wheels and trimmed a pound off the bike. I have never weighed mine but have not noticed any problems climbing or accelerating. If it's a comfortable bike you are after, you'd be hard pressed to find a more comfortable bike that will also take off like a race bike when you step on the gas. Odds are no matter what bike you get you're going to be wanting to do some component changes before long to get the fit nailed down, just go for lighter components when you do change out. There is one guy on the forum who has his 566 down to the 16 pound range.


----------



## los36

Also, those tires ... Zaffiro Slicks. 350 grams each. Swap those out to something like GP4000s and your saving about 3/4 pound. That's still $100 in tires, so I understand the frustration.
BTW - the wheels on the Ultegra model are Fulcrum 5s. $2700 is a pretty good deal, but I guess it's about right given the season.


----------



## Weav

los36 said:


> BTW - the wheels on the Ultegra model are Fulcrum 5s. $2700 is a pretty good deal, but I guess it's about right given the season.


Not on the 2009 models, they are 7's


----------



## skyliner1004

its also the heavy ultegra groupset. my LOOK 566 with sram s30 wheels and minor cockpit upgrades weigh 16.5 lbs on my home park hanging scale.


----------



## maximum7

See if your dealer has a wheel upgrade program. As already stated, those wheels are tanks. You can easily lose a pound that way. 
Then start getting rid of the FSA stuff.
My buddy has the Ultegra in large. His came with Fulcrum 7's. He upgraded his wheels, changed to a Look Ergo4 seat post, a Ritchey stem and he's at 17.2 lb.

At that price point your right, they should be lighter, but I think you'll find that with a few exceptions, it's in-line with other bikes. Heck the '09 Pinarello FP3's with Dura Ace was 19 and change...and it was about another $1000
The European companies aren't as hung up on weight like we are over here. Their theories are more about aerodynamics. Once you get the bike up to speed it doesn't matter. Plus the difference your talking about is a full water bottle. Possibly noticeable on climbs and sprints if your racing..

Also, I don't think $2700 for an '09 is that great of a deal. See if they will help you out on a wheelset or take some more off.


----------



## Cooper1960

The original price on the tag that was hanging from the bike was $3099, the dealer offered it to me for $2700 as soon as I started looking at it. That seemed like a great deal until I found it it was a 2009, I tried to get him to throw in a set of speedplay pedals but he wouldn't offer any thing else, but at that point it didn't seem like the deal of a life time anymore. Those Fulcrum wheels look nice but I don't know much about them, the dealer told me they were heavy but he didn't know their weight. Regardless they would have to go, that clicking from the rear would drive me nuts! Not a great price, heavy bike, heavy and loud wheels, but...I am still hung up on it for some reason I just can't explain. 

Thanks for all your input,
Don


----------



## skyliner1004

its the frame that you want. and thats why u should get it. wheels you will upgrade, pedals you can upgrade, anything. my look 566 is down to the low 16's...


----------



## SaddleTime

*Another option*

As others have alluded to, it's important to keep in mind that components are going to be a largest part of the weight issue: the 566 frame w/ fork is listed in the 2010 LOOK catalogue as weighing 1450g (=3.045 lbs). For comparison, the pro-level 585 Origin weight w/ forks is 1315g (=2.76 lbs), only 4.5 oz lighter.

Another option may be to build up a bike the way YOU want, rather than buying stuff you don't want, buying new parts and then sitting with cr-p you don't want and can't get rid of. 

For example, you could buy a naked frame (my LBS has a 2010 566 for $1700), add a group of your choice (on ebay 2010 SRAM Force group is listed for <$1000, Campy Chorus 11 <$1200), bars, stem and post that are comfortable (3T Ergonova Pro bar, Pro stem and Dorico post can be had at ProBikeKit for around $250) and some lighter wheels (you could pick up a set of neuvation R28X Aero wheels for approx $270). 

[Note: I'm not trying to sell anyone on these components in particular - it's just an example.]

The whole cost would be somewhere around $3400 + shipping + tax and the weight for these components would be around 5800g (12.lbs). These weights are not exact, and other necessary bits and pieces would, of course, add more weight, but this a rough, back-of-the-napkin illustration...FWIW

Cheers.


----------



## a_avery007

buy the bike, sell the wheels, put on some lighter wheels, ride the bike until you don't smile anymore.
lather rinse repeat!

enjoy your new bike


----------



## Cooper1960

I just got off the phone with the dealer, the bike is gone! I guess I should have bought it when I had the chance.

I had been thinking of doing my own build up and may just go that route, it would be a good winter project. The 566 I road was a 2009, what changes have they made for 2010 or 2011? I really liked that geometry and would like to stick with it but wouldn't mind a newer frame if some upgrades have been made.

Thanks


----------



## a_avery007

no changes have been made to frame, and Look can usually get better pricing than most individuals not "hooked up."

call Look and have them locate one for you. Most shops are selling them around your price.


----------



## skyliner1004

Cooper1960 said:


> I just got off the phone with the dealer, the bike is gone! I guess I should have bought it when I had the chance.
> 
> I had been thinking of doing my own build up and may just go that route, it would be a good winter project. The 566 I road was a 2009, what changes have they made for 2010 or 2011? I really liked that geometry and would like to stick with it but wouldn't mind a newer frame if some upgrades have been made.
> 
> Thanks


there are no frame changes at all other than maybe color from 2009-2011... the geometry is considered slightly relaxed, but can be set up as pretty aggressive with a good amt of saddle to bar drop.


----------



## Echo

Had my 2009 with the Ultegra SL down to 16lbs flat...

Swapped the handlebars out for FSA Kwings, swapped the seatpost for an FSA SLK, and then swapped the wheels for some Reynolds Assaults. Confirmed by two different shops at 16lbs.


----------



## George M

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI278C01-Look+566+Sram+Rival+Bike+10.aspx

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI278C02-Look+566+105+Bike+10.aspx


----------



## maximum7

Great links G-man.
I would print those off and take them into that dealer. 
See what they say, and tell them you want to support your local dealer, but...
My buddy bought his '09 during '09 for $2700.


----------



## Weav

Don't be sorry Cooper, he had that bike priced over MSRP. My '09 Rival version was $2500 and that was in '09. The same bike Ultegra would have cost me $2900 back in summer of 2009. My dealer said he couldn't budge from MSRP because he was selling them easily at that price. Look did raise the price a few hundred for the 2010's but the frame has no changes whatsoever, same goes for the 2011 models. You might find some slight component changes but nothing major. 

The Fulcrum 7's are loud, I'd keep them as a backup and buy a pair of lighter wheels. I follow this guy on Twitter and two weeks ago he sent out a tweet with a sale on the Look 566 that cannot be beat anywhere, he's trying to clear out his 2010 models. Shoot him an email and see if he has any left in your size. He's a reputable dealer, I've bought several items from them online. Great buying experience. Actually PM me or let me know on this thread if you want to know the dealer, I'll send you his email.


----------



## nayr497

"Another option may be to build up a bike the way YOU want, rather than buying stuff you don't want, buying new parts and then sitting with cr-p you don't want and can't get rid of. "

I second this option. It is more fun to choose all your own parts and then you get what you want as well. This is what I did with my 566. Not positive of the weight, but I didn't try that hard or spend that much and I'm pretty sure I'm around 16.5.

Unless a full bike is very close to how you want it set up, it can really add up if you start switching stuff out. Plus, can take a lot of time away from riding if you are sourcing new stuff, doing the work yourself, then having to sell off your old stuff. 

If winter hasn't kicked in where you are...this is the time to be out riding! Good luck


----------

